# Parking at Stratford upon Avon



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Found this information on another forum this morning. It may be of interest for some.

Stratford upon Avon's new park and ride is now partially completed 
and open for use. 
It is on the north side of town near the roundabout where the A3400 
(Birmingham Rd) and the A46 (Stratford bypass) cross. 

About 20 'motorhome only' spaces are provided.- furthest from the 
entrance, bus stop, and toilets!!! 

Parking is free and a return bus ticket into town is £1.30 per 
person, with a bus every few minutes. 

I don't know if overnighting is allowed. 
The official answer in other Stratford Car Parks is that vehicles 
can be parked overnight, but you are not allowed to sleep in them. 
However, the girl I spoke to said that action had only been taken a 
couple of times in over 10 years.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I saw that earlier, Brian.

I did PM Voxy at 7.49am to ask his permission to copy it here. I've not as yet had a reply.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Last week it was a toss up whether to visit Stratford upon Avon or Oxford - Oxford won & we spent the best part of hour trying to find a place to park, Oxford has several 'park & ride' sites but each that we went to had a height barrier just high enough to allow saloon cars under - we ended up parking outside Oxford & catching a bus into the centre.
On returning home I e-mailed Oxford Council pointing out that there appeared to be no parking facilities for motorhomes or higher vehicles, I had a reply back the next day pointing out that there are indeed parking areas :-

" On the outskirts of the town you may use Water Eaton park and ride - which is operated by the County Council and situated to the North, or Redbridge park and ride which is situated to the South. Both of these car parks have areas which do not have height barriers.

The City Council website also promotes the use of Redbridge park and ride - I attach the relevant link http://www.oxford.gov.uk/services/coaches-lorries.cfm

I think you may have misunderstood what you have read about Oxpens - that is for coaches, lorries and minibuses only - it does not include caravans or motorhomes.

Your suggestion of signs at each park and ride site stating where motorhomes can park is a good one - and is one that can be considered along with other projects in the new financial year.

Despite your parking difficulties, I hope that you had a pleasant visit to Oxford."

Regards

Andrew Barnes
Car Park Support Services Manager
Oxford City Council
Telephone 01865 794307


----------

